

The Pitchforks Are Coming… For Us Plutocrats – Nick Hanauer  - ghosh
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/06/the-pitchforks-are-coming-for-us-plutocrats-108014.html#.U7CmwjK9LCQ

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=pitchforks+are+coming#!/story/fore...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=pitchforks+are+coming#!/story/forever/0/pitchforks%20are%20coming)

